# Crusher/destemmer stand



## JohnT (Dec 14, 2012)

Has anybody out their ever built their own stand for a crusher destemmer?


----------



## Deezil (Dec 14, 2012)

Until i can build a better one, i've thought to use a couple of "horses" like ya use in woodworking/carpentry/construction, made of 2x4's.. Dunno the real term for em  

The 'country boy' in me, sneaks out !


----------



## offdagrid (Dec 14, 2012)

sawhorse is the term


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 14, 2012)

John, I bought the book: The Homebuilt Winery by Steve Hughes, there are 43 projects in it, including A crusher and a destemmer.
This guy is a wine makers Macguyver...lol...check out his website at http://www.threetreecellars.com/, he has a few projects listed, it may give you an idea.
Tom


----------



## Rocky (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the book title, Tom. I just ordered one myself. Love to tinker!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 15, 2012)

Cool! The author is a pretty decent guy, I emailed him with a few questions, and he got right back to me, and even took the time to personalize the book for me as well. Great customer service as far as I'm concerned.
Tom


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 15, 2012)

I used this set up for this year. Worked OK but it seemed to keep moving as we turned the crank so we were constantly adjusting. We also had some grapes that missed the bucket every now and then. I am thinking of picking up the stand that was made to fit for this guy next year. Its only ~$120 from George and it qualifies for the $10 shipping as well.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 15, 2012)

Mike, I notice that your sawhorses have a couple of notches molded in on the top. Could your problem with the unit moving in operation be simply to add two more notches in each one so that the supports of the crusher fit into them?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 15, 2012)

That might work but unless I duct taped the unit to the horses (ala MacGyver) I think it might just keep shifting. You end up putting quite a bit of rotational torque to keep the wheel turning especially when it bogs down with a big load of grapes.

This one is made to fit and there should be no spillage which would be very nice!


----------



## Rocky (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, Mike, the "Big Guy" is coming in 10 days. Have you been good this year?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 16, 2012)

Depends on who your talking to I suppose!


----------



## winojoe (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is the crusher /destemmer stand I built out of stainless steel ...along with an action photo.


----------



## RegionRat (Dec 25, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> John, I bought the book: The Homebuilt Winery by Steve Hughes, there are 43 projects in it, including A crusher and a destemmer.
> This guy is a wine makers Macguyver...lol...check out his website at http://www.threetreecellars.com/, he has a few projects listed, it may give you an idea.
> Tom




I too have that book. Lots of good ideas in it.

RR


----------

